# Cypriot property lawyer/solicitor based in the UK



## Rich & Jules (Apr 5, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a Cypriot property lawyer/solicitor based in the UK. The reason I ask is that I now have to fight my developer for my money and I would feel more comfortable dealing with a solicitor based in the UK who understand Cypriot Law as they all seem to be working together to protect the Cyprus property market.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rich & Jules said:


> Can anyone recommend a Cypriot property lawyer/solicitor based in the UK. The reason I ask is that I now have to fight my developer for my money and I would feel more comfortable dealing with a solicitor based in the UK who understand Cypriot Law as they all seem to be working together to protect the Cyprus property market.


I do't know whether you have just been unlucky in your choice of lawyers but my experience is that if you find a GOOD Cypriot lawyer they will fight tooth and nail for the interest of their clients. 
Anyone who uses the lawyer recommended by the developer they purchase from is of course going to findthat that lawyer is in fact working for the developer and common sense should tell people to find an independant lawyer. 
Yes there are some corrupt lawyers here just as there are some corrupt lawyers in the UK and every other country of the world but to say they are ALL working together to protect the property market is an unfair generalisation.
The rule of thumb is NEVER use the lawyer recommended by the developer you are purchasing from. 
I could name some corrupt lawyers to warn people against them but of course we are not allowed to name and shame on the public forum in case of legal action being taken against the forum

Veronica


----------



## Rich & Jules (Apr 5, 2009)

Veronica, 

You are right. That was a harsh generalisation and I do opologise if I have offended all the good lawyers out there working with integraty. Are you able to reccomend a good lawyer in the Paphos area ?. I was recomended a very good lawyer but I have now found out that she has actually represented the developers and therefore cannot represent me due to conflicts of interest. 

I am back inCyprus in August as we really love the people but sadly this experience has somewhat tainted our feelings towards the property market and it's dealings. :focus:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rich & Jules said:


> Veronica,
> 
> You are right. That was a harsh generalisation and I do opologise if I have offended all the good lawyers out there working with integraty. Are you able to reccomend a good lawyer in the Paphos area ?. I was recomended a very good lawyer but I have now found out that she has actually represented the developers and therefore cannot represent me due to conflicts of interest.
> 
> I am back inCyprus in August as we really love the people but sadly this experience has somewhat tainted our feelings towards the property market and it's dealings. :focus:


It is very important that any solicitor you use is not one that has respresented the developers.
If you send me a pm telling me which developer is involved I will enquire whether any of the lawyers we use have any dealings with them before I give you any names.
Alternatively you could find a lawyer outside the Paphos area, for instance Nicosia, which means there is less chance they have had dealings with your developer. 

Regards Veronica

Veronica


----------



## weeksy9 (Nov 18, 2008)

*hi there*

Hi there.

Ive sent you a private message on this issue. Hope its useful.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## David and Jacqui (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi there, can anyone recommend a solicotor in the UK who deals with Cyprus law.


----------



## eroica3 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Cypriot lawyer in UK*



David and Jacqui said:


> Hi there, can anyone recommend a solicotor in the UK who deals with Cyprus law.


I have picked up your thread and wondered if you have had any luck - both in finding a UK Based lawyer and secondly who is efficient!!

Perhaps you could find time to let me know?

Sincerely
Ted


----------

